# ERAC - 2012 Reptile Breeders Show



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Riverside has just confirmed the 30th September 2012 :2thumb:. 

I have asked a moderator to update the 'ERAC Show' sub forum, once this has been done, further details can be found here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/erac-shows/780517-read-first-show-details-dates.html

Cheers, Connie


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Look forward to it :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Look forward to it :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


Me too :mf_dribble: It's an excellent venue with really helpful & friendly staff, I'm chuffed that I got it again this year : victory:


----------

